# suche Kamera für Industrie Bereich



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2011)

Hallo Liebe Forumskollegen,
ich suche eine Kamera für den Industriellen bereich. Folgendes unser
Kunde möchte Fotos von seinen gefertigen Produkten machen und die
als JPG auf den IPC der Maschine ablegen. Dieses soll dazu dienen damit
er das Produkt in diesen Fall eine gehobelte Leiste, schneller wieder in
der Rezeptur findet.

Ich bin mir garnicht im klaren was mann da so als Kamera nutzen kann,
vlt hat jemand schon irgend etwas ähnliches Gemacht oder kennt eine
Robuste Kamera (wenn überhaubt Robust nötig).

Schön wäre es dabei wenn ich die Fotos per USB ohne irgend einer
Software, von der Kamera auf den IPC kopieren könnte.

gruß Helmut


----------



## marlob (26 Januar 2011)

Das erste was mir da immer einfällt
http://www.cognex.com/main.aspx?langtype=1031&locale=de


----------



## tnt369 (26 Januar 2011)

dazu würde eine gute webcam schon ausreichen...

z.b. so was
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-960-0...4LQ2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1296052896&sr=8-8

ich seh als nachteil, die staubige umgebung, da hilft nur abdecken und ab und an reinigen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2011)

sagt mal können die Kameras auch nur einfach Fotos machen, ich will ja
keinen Film aufzeichnen.


----------



## tnt369 (26 Januar 2011)

also die webcams können i.d.r foto machen, allerdings ist die
qualität (auflösung und helligkeit) nicht so gut wie bei einer
richtigen (foto-)kamera.
für kleine aufnahmen um die rezeptur zu dokumentieren
sollte es bei guter beleuchtung locker reichen.


----------



## Verpolt (26 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> sagt mal können die Kameras auch nur einfach Fotos machen, ich will ja
> keinen Film aufzeichnen.



Sollte die Kamera fest eingebaut in einer Anlage sein?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Sollte die Kamera fest eingebaut in einer Anlage sein?


 
ich denke das der Bediener die Kamera eher in die Hand nehmen
muss und selber Fotografieren sollte


----------



## Verpolt (26 Januar 2011)

Eine stinknormale Kamera oder Handyknippser? 

industrietaugliche Socke oder Tasche drumherum und gut?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2011)

Das ist a auch so mein Gedanke, nur was nimmt
man da so und gibt es da welche die ohne zusätzlicher
Software auskommen?


----------



## Verpolt (26 Januar 2011)

> Das ist a auch so mein Gedanke, nur was nimmt
> man da so und gibt es da welche die ohne zusätzlicher
> Software auskommen?



Die heutigen Dinger haben doch fast alle einen USB-Anschluß.

Oder aber eine SD-Card o.Ä. drinninne.

An einem PC werden die wie ein Speichermedium erkannt.
(Software braucht man m.E. nur für Bildkorrekturen, Rote-Augen gedöns...)

http://shopping.news.de/search/land.../7477226423/?gclid=CO3yp_6b2KYCFYUw3wodCki4IA

http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...Digitalkameras-Test-Schnaeppchen-3702255.html



Anbei mal ein Beispiel mit Schutzhülle


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2011)

Also die du als Grafik angehängt hast, sind genau die ich Suche
"Homosexuell Rosa" da werden sich die Kollegen freuen


----------



## Verpolt (26 Januar 2011)

Das freut mich


----------



## PN/DP (26 Januar 2011)

Ich meine, robust ist nicht nötig. Bei Deinen Kunden ist es ja auch nicht so naß und so kalt wie bei mir.
Eine normale kleine Kameratasche mit Lasche für den Hosengürtel und/oder Karabinerhaken reicht.

Wichtiger ist, daß die Kamera ein gutes Objektiv hat und auch mit wenig Licht gute Fotos macht, notfalls 
mit Blitzlicht oder Langzeit-Blitz. Zumindest wenn in der Produktionsumgebung fotografiert werden soll.
Ein elektronischer Bildstabilisator ist bei schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen hilfreich.
Die Holzleisten kannst Du aber bestimmt auch in ein sauberes Büro tragen und da richtig "gute" Produktfotos 
bei viel Licht machen. Makro-Funktion ist auch oft nützlich, vor allem wenn die Teile relativ klein sind 
und man auf 10..20 cm ran will.

Die Kamera muß auch kein Megapixel-Protz sein. Deine Bilder brauchen sicher höchstens 1600x1200 Pixel, 
wenn sie nur auf einem PC-Bildschirm betrachtet werden sollen. Wenn Du die Bilder quasi als Produkt-Icon 
für die Rezeptur-Auswahl in der Runtime benutzen willst, dann reicht wohl auch 400x300.

Gut ist, wenn die Kamera mit SD-Karten als Speicher arbeitet, SD-Karten kannst Du direkt in die meisten 
Notebooks stecken und brauchst keine Software und keine Kabel zum Übertragen der Bilder.
2GB Speicherkarte reicht völlig aus, die werden von allen gängigen Cardreadern und Notebooks erkannt, ab 
4GB gibt es öfters Probleme. Falls Du die Bilder direkt auf den IPC kopieren willst und der IPC hat keinen 
SD-Schacht, dann gibt es schöne SD/USB-Adapter in der Form eines USB-Sticks oder auch die preiswerten 
x-in-1-Cardreader.

Wenn Du die Kamera eher selten benötigst, dann empfehle ich eine Kamera mit Akku und einen geladenen 
Zweitakku. Bei Kameras mit Standard AA- oder AAA-Batterien entladen sich die Batterien mehr von alleine 
oder laufen gar aus und beschädigen die Kamera. Und wenn Du die Ersatzbatterien brauchst, dann sind die 
womöglich vom langen rumliegen auch schon leer. Akkus muß man nicht ständig nachkaufen.
Kann aber sein, daß Du das genau andersrum siehst. Zumindest denk mal drüber nach.

Handy-Knipse würde ich aus den genannten Gründen nicht benutzen.
Ich benutze seit vielen Jahren verschiedene Generationen der Canon IXUS und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Als Software wäre höchstens ein kleines Freeware-Tool empfehlenswert, mit dem man Fotos in beliebigem 
Winkel drehen kann, Bilder zuschneiden kann und Helligkeit+Kontrast nachregeln kann.

Harald


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben seit Jahren eine Ixus als Feld-Wald-und-Wiesen-Werkstattkamera --> läuft super, ist einfach und locker ausreichend

Kann ich nur empfehlen



MfG


----------

